# CTF Hirzweiler am 06. Mai



## squirrel (27. April 2012)

Von 8-10 ist Start zur CTF in Hirzweiler am dortigen Sportplatz.

3 Strecken stehen zur Auswahl:
- eine 22 km Familientour (breite Wege, ca. 250hm)
- eine 35 km MTB Tour der "leichteren" Art
- eine ca. 57 km MTB Tour, für die eine Portion Kondition nicht schaden kann, da ca. 1250 Höhenmeter zu bewältigen sind. Hier wird jeder Anstieg mitgenommen, der geht und auch der Trail-Freund kommt auf seine Kosten

Hier findet jeder eine Strecke, die für ihn genau die richtige ist. Und Kaffee und Kuchen gibt's natürlich auch 

Die CTF ist Teil des MTB-Cup Saar-Pfalz (Teilnahme wird bei Registrierung im Cup mit Los für Cup-Tombola belohnt)

Steckenbeschreibung: hier klicken
Fotos vom letzten Jahr: hier klicken


----------



## Dijo (27. April 2012)

Wenns Wetter passt, bin ich dabei.  Die Streckenbauer geben sich immer Mühe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc19 (28. April 2012)

hi

ich schliesse mich an!!!!
Wenn es von oben trocken ist werde ich auch starten


----------



## Area-x-23 (28. April 2012)

Da bin ich auch dabei,  denn da war ich noch nie 

Ich hoffe die 50 er wird nicht all zu schwierig wegen den Höhenmetern, ich bin noch nicht auf der "Höhe" was die Kondition angeht.


----------



## altamann (29. April 2012)

squirrel schrieb:


> Von 8-10 ist Start zur CTF in Hirzweiler am dortigen Sportplatz.
> 
> 3 Strecken stehen zur Auswahl:
> - eine 22 km Familientour (breite Wege, ca. 250hm)
> ...


Wie ist den der Trailanteil der 35 Tour.
Bin bisher nur die RTF gefahren. War Landschaftlich sehr schön.


----------



## squirrel (29. April 2012)

altamann schrieb:


> Wie ist den der Trailanteil der 35 Tour.
> Bin bisher nur die RTF gefahren. War Landschaftlich sehr schön.



Der Trailanteil der mittleren Runde ist, um den Schwierigkeitsgrad etwas zurückzufahren, nicht ganz so groß. 
Es bietet sich aber an, den 1. Teil der großen Runde zu fahren und dann evtl. auf die 35er Runde zurückzuwechseln oder umgekehrt - sodass man entweder das Waldgebiet um Hirzweiler oder die Wurzelbach mitnimmt und sonst etwas verkürzt.

Eine RTF bieten wir übrigens nicht an.


----------



## annajo (29. April 2012)

altamann schrieb:


> Wie ist den der Trailanteil der 35 Tour.
> Bin bisher nur die RTF gefahren. War Landschaftlich sehr schön.



Mir gehts ähnlich, ich will mich auch an der 35er versuchen und dies ist mein erster CTF überhaupt. (nachdem Lebach ausgefallen ist.)

RTFs bin ich schon vor 25 Jahren gefahren und gehöre somit schon zu den älteren Jahrgängen (50+), besitze erst seit ca. 8 Jahren ein MTB und fahre dieses Jahr (nach ca. 4 Jahren Laufen)  verstärkt Fahrrad und hier speziell MTB (bin vereinslos). Ich freue mich schon auf die Tour und vielleicht trifft man sich auf einen Single Trail in Hirzweiler.

Glückauf,
Edwin (alias annajo)


----------



## _Shi_ (29. April 2012)

Na, das hört sich ja alles sehr schön an...da will ich auch hin 
Wenn Wetter passt, versuche ich mich mal an der langen Tour...kann ja ggf. abkürzen


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. April 2012)

_Shi_ schrieb:


> Na, das hört sich ja alles sehr schön an...da will ich auch hin
> Wenn Wetter passt, versuche ich mich mal an der langen Tour...kann ja ggf. abkürzen



Empfehlen kann ich eine Anfahrt über Köllerbach, Heusweiler, Illingen. 

Leider kann ich nicht mit, bin Sa. bei GBB.


----------



## _Shi_ (29. April 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Empfehlen kann ich eine Anfahrt über Köllerbach, Heusweiler, Illingen.
> 
> Leider kann ich nicht mit, bin Sa. bei GBB.



Du bist süß...ich komm' doch immer mit dem Auto, weißt du doch 

was ist "GBB" am Sa, dass du am So nicht mit kannst?


----------



## altamann (30. April 2012)

annajo schrieb:


> Mir gehts ähnlich, ich will mich auch an der 35er versuchen und dies ist mein erster CTF überhaupt. (nachdem Lebach ausgefallen ist.)
> 
> RTFs bin ich schon vor 25 Jahren gefahren und gehöre somit schon zu den älteren Jahrgängen (50+), besitze erst seit ca. 8 Jahren ein MTB und fahre dieses Jahr (nach ca. 4 Jahren Laufen) verstärkt Fahrrad und hier speziell MTB (bin vereinslos). Ich freue mich schon auf die Tour und vielleicht trifft man sich auf einen Single Trail in Hirzweiler.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo
Wenn dir CTF gefallen sollte solltest du auf jeden Fall mal die der Fordwerke und den Wildsaumarathon probieren. Beides landschaftlich sehr schön und eine tolle Organisation. Bin bisher auch mehr RTF gefahren. Werde dieses Jahr mal mehr CTF fahren, -neues MTB will raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (1. Mai 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Empfehlen kann ich eine Anfahrt über Köllerbach, Heusweiler, Illingen.
> 
> Leider kann ich nicht mit, bin Sa. bei GBB.



Ist Gäsbock nicht am 12ten ??


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. Mai 2012)

dämon schrieb:


> ist gäsbock nicht am 12ten ??



yes :d GBB ist am 12. jetzt ist Pirmasens, sozusagen Ersatz für BBZ )


----------



## Marc19 (2. Mai 2012)

Hi,

hat vielleicht jemand die GPS daten für ein Garmin von der mittleren, grossen Streck?

Danke

Marc


----------



## fpm (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

gegenüber anderen CTF-Veranstaltungen bieten wir in Hirzweiler zusätzlich geführte Touren an. Unsere ausgebildeten Guides und Trailscouts, werden um 9:00 ihre Touren starten. Einige Höhenmeter sparen und trotzdem die schönsten Trails fahren,  das ist hier das Motto. 

fpm


----------



## altamann (5. Mai 2012)

fpm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gegenüber anderen CTF-Veranstaltungen bieten wir in Hirzweiler zusätzlich geführte Touren an. Unsere ausgebildeten Guides und Trailscouts, werden um 9:00 ihre Touren starten. Einige Höhenmeter sparen und trotzdem die schönsten Trails fahren, das ist hier das Motto.
> 
> fpm


Hallo
Hast du mehr Infos zu den geführten Touren?
Streckenlänge?
Höhenmeter?
Sind bei dem "Sauwetter" die Trails überhaupt fahrbar?
Preis?
Gruppengröße?
Nur für Sportliche oder auch für Einsteiger?
ect...
Währe dir dankbar für mehr Infos
Grüße Altamann


----------



## fpm (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

zu den geführten Touren:

Die Anmeldung erfolgt ganz normal über die Anmeldung CTF. Der Preis ist auch der gleiche.

Es werden drei geführte  Touren mit unterschiedlichen Level angeboten. Der Einsteiger ist hier sicherlich gut aufgehoben. 

Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter richten sich nach der Gruppe. 

Es besteht natürlich jederzeit die Möglichkeit auf die ausgeschilderten Strecken zu wechseln. 
Wir bieten die Touren schon mehrere Jahre an und haben bisher nur positive Rückmeldungen. 

Alle Guides sind ausgebildet und  erfahren, sie kennen die Trails und  die Bodenverhältisse. Die Streckenführung wird dann dementsprechend angepasst. 

fpm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

